# Recommended Reading ~ Breeds & Breeding Goats



## elevan

Goat Breeds 

Breed Websites Listing 

Choosing a goat for a small property 

General Conformation

Goat Colors and Markings


----------



## elevan

> You'll find the breed page project instructions here:  http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=13787
> If you want to volunteer to do a page, please PM elevan (If the breed is *bolded *then someone has already volunteered for that breed.


*Breeds of Goats:*



> *Dairy breeds:*
> *Alpine*
> *American Lamancha*
> Anatolian Black Goat
> *Anglo-Nubian (Nubian)*
> Appenzell Goat
> Argentata of Etna
> Beetal
> Belgian Fawn
> Benadir Goat
> Bhuj goat
> Bionda dell'Adamello
> Booted Goat
> British Alpine
> *Brown Shorthair Goat*
> Canary Island Goat
> Carpathian
> Chamois Colored
> Charnequeira
> Chengdu Brown
> Corsican Goat
> Daera Din Panah
> Damani
> Damascus goat
> Danish Landrace Goat
> Don Goat
> Dutch Landrace
> *Dutch Toggenburg*
> Erzgebirge Goat
> Finnish Landrace Goat
> Garganica
> Girgentana Goat
> Golden Guernsey
> Grisons Striped
> Hailun Goat
> Hasi Goat
> Hongtong Goat
> Hungarian Improved
> Irish Goat
> Jamnapari goat
> Jonica
> Kamori
> *Kinder*
> Loashan
> Majorera
> Maltese
> Messinese Goat
> Mini Oberhasli
> Murcia-Granada
> Murciana goat
> *Nigerian Dwarf*
> Norwegian
> *Oberhasli*
> Orobica
> Peacock Goat
> Poitou Goat
> Pyrenean Goat
> Red Mediterranean
> Russian White
> * Saanen goat**
> Sable Saanen*
> Sarda
> Swedish Landrace
> Tauernsheck
> Thuringian Goat
> *Toggenburg*
> Valais Blackneck
> Verata
> White Shorthaired
> Xinjiang Goat





> *Fiber breeds:*
> 
> Altai Mountain Goat
> Anatolian Black Goat
> *Angora goat*
> Australian Cashmere Goat
> Cashmere goat
> Changthangi
> Chengde Polled
> Chigu Goat
> Don Goat
> Hexi Cashmere
> Huaitoutala
> Hyrcus
> Jining Grey
> Kaghani
> Nigora goat
> Pygora Goat
> Uzbek Black
> Xinjiang Goat
> Zalawadi
> Zhiwulin Black
> Zhongwei Goat





> *Goatskin breeds:*
> 
> Black Bengal
> Don Goat
> Garganica
> Jining Grey
> Qinshan Goat
> Sahelian Goat
> Zhongwei Goat





> *Meat breeds:*
> 
> Arapawa
> Barbari Goat
> Beetal
> Benadir Goat
> Bhuj goat
> Black Bengal
> *Boer goat*
> Booted Goat
> Canind
> Carpathian
> Chamois Colored
> Changthangi
> Chappar
> Charnequeira
> Chengde Polled
> Chengdu Brown
> Chigu Goat
> Chu
> Duan Goat
> Fainting goat / Myotonic / Tennessee Meat Goat
> Haimen Goat
> Hasi Goat
> Hejazi Goat
> Huaipi
> Irish Goat
> Jamnapari goat
> Kaghani
> Kalahari Red
> *Kiko goat*
> Mini Silky Fainter
> Moxot
> Nachi Goat
> Norwegian
> Philippine Goat
> *Pygmy (African Pygmy)*
> Pyrenean Goat
> Repartida
> Rove goat
> Sahelian Goat
> San Clemente Island Goat
> Somali Goat
> *Spanish goat*
> Stiefelgeiss
> Valais Blackneck
> Verata
> Xinjiang Goat
> Xuhai
> Zalawadi
> Zhiwulin Black


----------

